# Oriental City Shopping Centre, Collindale, North London - October 2013



## Landie_Man (Oct 11, 2013)

So this had been on my radar for a while, I even visited here in January 2005 with my parents and some friends to buy some Chinese ingredients for a special meal that was being cooked for an occasion of which I can't remember.

At 14 years old this place was really interesting, lots of interesting food and foreign ingredients. I remember getting a plate and having a little bit of everything from about 4 stalls, the food stalls were round in a square shape and the communal seating in the middle. They had all sorts, Chinese, Japanese, Malaysian, Singaporean, Korean etc.

I remember seeing it reported on way back in 2011, but put it off due to rumours of heavy handed security.

Me and Northern_Ninja visited early this year and couldn't even get into the site. We returned for another go and saw a small gap.

It was a good day out and sort of cheered me up slightly following a personal grievance.

The complex served a large Community in North London and people would travel a long way to browse its two stories of restaurants, bars, clubs, shops and supermarkets.

It was originally a Yaohan Shopping Centre; but changed its name when the Yahoan Corp went bust in the 90s.

There was a durian stall, a satay stall, a Karaoke bar called the "China City Karaoke Bar", Dim Sum restaurants and a Szechuan restaurant to name a few. The centre also included tableware and clothes shops.

It had featured on the TV series "Luther" and on the movie Dredd, where the interior was modified to look more trashed sadly. It has also fallen victim to vandals.

Onto the pics. Unfortunately I forgot the externals!



































































Thanks as always

More at:

Oriental/China City - a set on Flickr


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2013)

Cracking report! Lovely pics too: 

Lol, you mentioning the Durian stall: 
I just got back from Singapore where they are obsessed with them. Unfortunately due to their very stron smell, they are banned in a lot of places! There are signs all over the subway threatening a $500 fine for even having one about your person. They are also even banned from hotels:


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 11, 2013)

They're a type of fruit aren't they?


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, bigger than you think too...


----------



## krela (Oct 11, 2013)

Interesting stuff, thanks.


----------



## RichPDG (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Landie Man! Some good stuff coming from you at present! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Mate, I appreciate it.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Oct 11, 2013)

Eerie... Nice find!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 11, 2013)

Amazing place,great pics.


----------



## Infraredd (Oct 11, 2013)

I bought some Resin Anime figures from a shop in this place late '90's....Looks like even the Chinese can go bankrupt these days! Well done for getting in and documenting it.


----------



## CuriosC (Oct 19, 2013)

I went to this place a couple of time's when it was open, my aunt lived just round the corner. Shame it shut down as it was a great place to go, I love anything Chinese so loved going there. Would love to go and have a look round now that it's derelict.


----------



## MrGruffy (Oct 20, 2013)

Wot, no chinese laundry?


----------



## Bunkerkid (Oct 22, 2013)

Looks a pretty interesting place, cheers for posting.


----------



## Froggy (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow, fantastically original post.


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2014)

That’s a bit different, I enjoyed it Thanks


----------



## djmcambs (Jan 17, 2014)

nice pics, i went there when it was open, lovely takeaway food, real shame its in such a sorry state now.


----------



## pyropeck (Jan 18, 2014)

No crazy Chinese man and his dog there now? thought he was a live in sec..


----------



## Farmerboy (Jan 19, 2014)

That looks like an amazing place. Good stuff


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 20, 2014)

Mmmm Durian...for those that like eating things that smell like bath time in an old folks home


----------



## Landie_Man (Jan 20, 2014)

woodland pixie said:


> Mmmm Durian...for those that like eating things that smell like bath time in an old folks home



Sounds....

Lush


----------

